# Old school twice turned bowl



## Jonkou (Jul 18, 2022)

This ruffed 14” rock maple bowl has been on the shelf for years, trued it this morn and will let it sit for a few days to relieve the stresses before taking to it’s final form. Though I have many chucks that are set up for a specific purpose, they were a new gadget when I learned to do this and still prefer the old school way. Allows complete access to the foot and can turn and visualize the entire piece to completion before parting off. 

For you newbees, no need buy lots of tools and equipment to be successful, i.e. 1/2” bowl gouge and a thin parting tool are all that’s needed to turn this large bowl. Keep it simple, gadgets don’t make you a better Turner, mastering tool control does and you can make just about anything with the faceplate that came with your lathe on a waste block. Acquire the gadgets as your skill improves to enhance advanced capabilities and proficiency. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like 13 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2022)

Heck, John. Even your waste and jam blocks look good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 19, 2022)

Old and tradition always rings my bell. I like that slanted wide brim at the top, at least the way it is currently.

Regarding all the specialty chucks... I keep having that old tale about the gold rush come into my head lately. How most of the miners made little to nothing but the ones selling shovels and pick axes got wealthy supplying them. Yah, I know, it's a stretch to relate the two but it still keeps coming into my head lately. Everybody's always trying to sell you something you supposedly "can't live without". I think that's what always impressed me about all the old world old timer's growing up, they could do so much with so little.
Still, all those precision machined chunks of steel sure are pretty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Old and tradition always rings my bell. I like that slanted wide brim at the top, at least the way it is currently.
> 
> Regarding all the specialty chucks... I keep having that old tale about the gold rush come into my head lately. How most of the miners made little to nothing but the ones selling shovels and pick axes got wealthy supplying them. Yah, I know, it's a stretch to relate the two but it still keeps coming into my head lately. Everybody's always trying to sell you something you supposedly "can't live without". I think that's what always impressed me about all the old world old timer's growing up, they could do so much with so little.
> Still, all those precision machined chunks of steel sure are pretty.


This is why a lot of pro turners start selling gadgets and products with their name attached, it is better money selling products than actual turnings, even if their turnings fetch a great deal. Here in AZ lots of people get the gold prospecting bug, but the gold is not in the ground, it is in selling the kit they convince you you need...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Heck, John. Even your waste and jam blocks look good!


Lol, for safety it’s best to use defect free straight grain hard wood for the waste blocks.


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Old and tradition always rings my bell. I like that slanted wide brim at the top, at least the way it is currently.
> 
> Regarding all the specialty chucks... I keep having that old tale about the gold rush come into my head lately. How most of the miners made little to nothing but the ones selling shovels and pick axes got wealthy supplying them. Yah, I know, it's a stretch to relate the two but it still keeps coming into my head lately. Everybody's always trying to sell you something you supposedly "can't live without". I think that's what always impressed me about all the old world old timer's growing up, they could do so much with so little.
> Still, all those precision machined chunks of steel sure are pretty.


Good analogy Kyle, used their skill and ingenuity to get it done. As to the chucks, I bought one for the big lathe and one for the mini to handle all contingencies. Collected used ones over the years and like having extras so don’t have to swap jaws, two are dedicated to my production work.


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> This is why a lot of pro turners start selling gadgets and products with their name attached, it is better money selling products than actual turnings, even if their turnings fetch a great deal. Here in AZ lots of people get the gold prospecting bug, but the gold is not in the ground, it is in selling the kit they convince you you need...


Agree, using their assets to become successful entrepreneur‘s, it’s the way of the world.


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 23, 2022)

Had some time today so finish turned and sanded the outside to 400, haven’t decided on the foot yet. Will turn the rim and inside next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 23, 2022)

Is this waste block glued or taped?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 23, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Is this waste block glued or taped?


CAed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 23, 2022)

Do you cut, saw, or snap that waste block off when you finish up?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 23, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Do you cut, saw, or snap that waste block off when you finish up?


Cut and saw the same as the lamps. The bowl has hours of work invested so remove it as controlled as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 25, 2022)

Completed all the turning and sanded to 400 today, 5/8” rim undercut to 1/4” walls. Will finish sanding and part it off next time. Wife took a bunch of pics and movies for me, here’s a few of the stage turning process.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 25, 2022)

Great view, both inside and through the window!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 25, 2022)

Great shots


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Jonkou (Jul 28, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Do you cut, saw, or snap that waste block off when you finish up?


Here’s a pictorial for a large bowl.

Shaping the foot is complete. Note how the entire blank was used with unobstructed access.





Using a .080 parting tool to remove most of the joint. Thin metal and long overhang will get some chatter on the relief cut, go slow and don’t risk it breaking off.





Note the plunge cut is in the bowl side and just enough to remove the glue on the piece.





Saw through the stub.





Use a chisel to pop off the stub





Dress the waste block to ready it for the next blank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 28, 2022)

Completed the lathe work today and got the first coat of finish on it, third coat on the other. Rock maple sure is a pleasure to work with, sharp gouge and it cuts like butta.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2022)

Never heard of Drost Maple - Is that local?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 29, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Never heard of Drost Maple - Is that local?


Yeah, exclusive to the Lakes Region of NH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2022)

No wonder Woodcraft ain't got none!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2022)

Kinda partial to the curly one - but both are fabulous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 29, 2022)

Gorgeous! Blistering, even!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

